# Another Melamine 4'x2'x2'



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 31, 2012)

Built my second melamine 4'x2'x2' today, exactly the same as the first one, and again only took about 3 hours total.
Cost me $110 in materials all up.
Going to get glass tomorrow which will be $90, expensive some might say but I'm getting laminate not clear float as this will be sitting on the ground. Still need to add vents also.

Love building them myself as its very rewarding, plus with the savings involved and ease it makes it very easy to expand my collection.
This one is for an existing Bredli I have so I can use the glass 4'x2'x2' viv it's currently in for a pair of Central Beardies I plan to get soon.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2012)

You're getting good at this, eh ? Where did you source the melamine from, Bunnings ?


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 31, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> You're getting good at this, eh ? Where did you source the melamine from, Bunnings ?



Thanks Rob. Yeah Bunnings again, I know people say cabinet maker melamine is a much better quality, but as long as you don't expose the Bunnings stuff to high moisture/humidity levels it works perfectly fine. This is for a Bredli so no problems with the wettening at all...

Plus I Gap Filla seal all my joins so moisture can't penetrate them too...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 31, 2012)

looks good. one bit of advice i can give you, i learnt the hard way, is to sit the top/roof piece on top of the side pieces, rather than screw it between them. 
makes it a bit more sturdy and helps stop any roof sagging in the future, especially if you are going to be staccking them on top of each other.


----------



## Virides (Oct 31, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> Going to get glass tomorrow which will be $90, expensive some might say but I'm getting laminate not clear float as this will be sitting on the ground.



Rather than getting the grooves cut into the glass as handles, you can get our finger grips - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 31, 2012)

Ozzie Python said:


> looks good. one bit of advice i can give you, i learnt the hard way, is to sit the top/roof piece on top of the side pieces, rather than screw it between them.
> makes it a bit more sturdy and helps stop any roof sagging in the future, especially if you are going to be staccking them on top of each other.



Well aware of that, this is a stand alone floor piece hence why I didn't do it that way. Plus the way I want the furniture set up inside a branch will give the roof some central support...

- - - Updated - - -



Virides said:


> Rather than getting the grooves cut into the glass as handles, you can get our finger grips - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements



Just going with finger grips as it will be in a high traffic area, and at shin height I can guarantee handles protruding will be a big headache.

Just ordered my glass, sadly have to wait till next wednesday till it'll be ready instead of next day like usual. Upside though its only costing me $60 this time instead of $90 for the exact same type and size as the last ones... : )


----------



## Virides (Oct 31, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> Just going with finger grips as it will be in a high traffic area, and at shin height I can guarantee handles protruding will be a big headache.



The thickness of the finger grip is 2.5mm. I don't think you will have a problem.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, 
Looks good so far, you're off to a good start. 
i'm with the others in regard to the sides being inside the top and bottom, there is no advantage to what you have done, but in the future if you decide to add another enclosure, you cant put it on top of anything you have already made. 
you say you're going to use laminate, but the tank looks to be setup for sliidng glass. Laminate doesnt slide well as the edges cant be ground. the thinnest ive seen laminate glass is 6.38mm and from the look of the melamine you have used, its not going to be thick enough for two sliding sheets of 6.38m laminate. Even if they now do thinner laminate then you'd still have the sliding issue to contend with.

I applaude you for wanting to put laminate in a floor level tank, its something i've shouted about for a long time. I just dont know if youve thought it through, of course if your planning on putting the glass into door frames then its all good. 

Is it possible you are talking about toughened/safety glass ? because that wont have any of the above mentioned problems.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2012)

Did bunnings cut that strip for you that goes across the front on the bottom? They refuse to cut anything under 300mm for me.


----------



## JrFear (Nov 5, 2012)

great post jack and awesome enclosure! do you do all the wiring yourself?


----------



## Planky (Nov 5, 2012)

Snowman, bunnings should cut any length u need, they sell a 295x 1200 piece witch I get cut into 100 mm strips for my fronts


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 5, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Hi,
> Looks good so far, you're off to a good start.
> i'm with the others in regard to the sides being inside the top and bottom, there is no advantage to what you have done, but in the future if you decide to add another enclosure, you cant put it on top of anything you have already made.
> you say you're going to use laminate, but the tank looks to be setup for sliidng glass. Laminate doesnt slide well as the edges cant be ground. the thinnest ive seen laminate glass is 6.38mm and from the look of the melamine you have used, its not going to be thick enough for two sliding sheets of 6.38m laminate. Even if they now do thinner laminate then you'd still have the sliding issue to contend with.
> ...



My bad, I have indeed ordered 5mm toughened/safety glass not laminate...

I know extensively about the inside/outside end piece thing, but its a stand alone non-stacking enclosure ao I'm not bothered. Any I do intend to stack will be built with the ends inside and if I ever stack these they will be on top...

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> Did bunnings cut that strip for you that goes across the front on the bottom? They refuse to cut anything under 300mm for me.



Yeah they did all the cuts for me on this one. I've only ever had them refuse a cut under 50mm as the upright saw struggles at those tiny sizes due to its mechanism...

- - - Updated - - -



JrFear said:


> great post jack and awesome enclosure! do you do all the wiring yourself?



Did all the wiring myself, but my method is simple and anyone can do it...
I just pull the wiring(cord, switch and plug) out of a $9 clip on desk lamp, and screw it into the fitting. You don't need or need to be a qualified sparky to do that and it's a perfectly safe, insulated circuit.


----------



## mosco (Nov 5, 2012)

i no this is probably a stupid question but i see people writing 4x2x4 etc and was wandering what measurement thats in? thanks


----------



## WomaBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Python_Man45 said:


> i no this is probably a stupid question but i see people writing 4x2x4 etc and was wandering what measurement thats in? thanks



Foot


----------



## Fluffysnake (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice Job. Would put some cabinetmakers to shame i'd say. Did you use iron on edging on the cuts?


----------



## mosco (Nov 5, 2012)

WomaBoy said:


> Foot



Thanks


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> Did all the wiring myself, but my method is simple and anyone can do it...
> I just pull the wiring(cord, switch and plug) out of a $9 clip on desk lamp, and screw it into the fitting. You don't need or need to be a qualified sparky to do that and it's a perfectly safe, insulated circuit.



Not perfectly safe. You'll notice the clip on lamp has a max rating of 60w. That cable is rated for 60w and not 100w plus. I'm a sparky and I've seen this sort of crap a million times. Works fine... Until one day it burns your house down.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 6, 2012)

About time you showed up snowman 
Our resident voice of common sense backed up with an electrical license !


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 6, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Not perfectly safe. You'll notice the clip on lamp has a max rating of 60w. That cable is rated for 60w and not 100w plus. I'm a sparky and I've seen this sort of crap a million times. Works fine... Until one day it burns your house down.



I'm not saying its right but if he used a 60Watt energy saver globe he'd be fine wouldn't he ? Only on the one circuit.
(Appears to be what he's done)

Personally don't trust the cheap china clip on lamps nor the wire. Be better of going to an electrical wholesaler cetnaj/ Jaycar etc and getting all the bits be a lot better quality and more safe.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah if the lamp is under 60w he should be fine. If he uses the lamp for heating its not so good.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Fluffysnake said:


> Nice Job. Would put some cabinetmakers to shame i'd say. Did you use iron on edging on the cuts?



Thanks mate, yeah I iron stripped all the exposed edges.

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> Not perfectly safe. You'll notice the clip on lamp has a max rating of 60w. That cable is rated for 60w and not 100w plus. I'm a sparky and I've seen this sort of crap a million times. Works fine... Until one day it burns your house down.



Well aware of this, only running a 50w globe on it, but thanks for the advice and I'll be upgrading the wiring from an electrical supplier.

- - - Updated - - -

Went down to Jaycar today and picked up cable that can handle the load of the heat lamps and rewired this tank and the previous one I made.
Thanks for the info Snowman. : )


----------

